# D'un Widget à une WebApp voire même une iPhone/iPodTouch app



## aurel99 (5 Août 2008)

Hello,

je débute à la programmation, je me renseigne, je lis bcp ce n'est pas toujours facile 

Ma question est : est-il possible de transformer un Widget à une webapp ou même une iPhone app en quelques clics grâce aux outils du SDK ?
Si oui, comment faire, s'il vous plaît?

Bonne fin de journée


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Août 2008)

Si le widget est très simple, c'est à dire qu'il n'utilise aucun truc spécifique à DashBoard c'est assez facile de récupérer le code pour en faire une page web.

Dans le cas contraire ça me semble difficile (les widget peuvent faires des appel système etc c'est pas faisable dans une page web).

Mais en tout cas il ne me semble pas que ce soit automatisable (à moins de faire toi même l'outil d'automatisation ).



Mais dis moi, pourquoi tu veux pas faire l'inverse plutôt , c'est plus simple sous Leopard avec les WebClip


----------



## aurel99 (7 Août 2008)

merci Pablo

J'ai essayé une appli qui converti un widget en Application, ca s'appelle Amnesty Singles. 

Mais j'aimerais bcp avoir une iPhone App et je ne vois pas comment passer d'une Mac app à une iPhone app. Pourtant mon code est simple, c'est un widget qui permet de faire des recherches sur un site web sans passer par le site en lui-même.

Des solutions?


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2008)

aurel99 a dit:


> merci Pablo
> 
> J'ai essayé une appli qui converti un widget en Application, ca s'appelle Amnesty Singles.
> 
> ...



pauvre petit canard


----------



## aurel99 (8 Août 2008)

et à part ca, as-tu quelque chose à dire pour faire avancer le sujet?


----------

